# Technical Shell



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a new technical shell for the upcoming season and I'd like some suggestions to go along with the ones I'm already looking at. I want a shell thats at least 20k waterproof, have wrist gaiters, preferably lightweight, and a very simple design (not too many pockets and whatnot).

Currently looking at:

Ride Spacecraft
Bond Shelter
32 Selector
686 Beta (although no wrist gaiters)

Any other jackets I should look at?


----------



## ozman204 (Jan 7, 2010)

You should look at some of the volcom jackets. I also heard ripcurl and most surf companies make some good stuff. Also some mountaineering companies make really nice shells like columbia, mountain hardwear and arktyrex


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Burton AK series & O'Neill 3L Experience (Jeremy Jones' jacket) are great jackets. The 32 Selector & Diggin jackets look to be great values for $180.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Sessions Atlas Jacket | evo outlet how bout this one?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try maybe 32? I love my pants, very well made and not expensive. 20K too.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ozman204 said:


> You should look at some of the volcom jackets. I also heard ripcurl and most surf companies make some good stuff. Also some mountaineering companies make really nice shells like columbia, mountain hardwear and arktyrex


The RipCurl jackets look pretty sweet, but I can't find a vendor (didn't look very hard though. I've looked at some mountaineering companies but the fit of most jackets isn't quite right. My buddy has a pro deal with Patagonia for his ultimate frisbee team so I could get one of their jackets up to 70% off, but their jackets aren't long enough.



Triple8Sol said:


> Burton AK series & O'Neill 3L Experience (Jeremy Jones' jacket) are great jackets. The 32 Selector & Diggin jackets look to be great values for $180.


I love the Experience jacket, but unfortunately it's pushing my budget a little bit. I've owned some AK jackets before and to be honest, I've never been super comfortable in them. I dunno what it is. I currently own two pairs of AK pants ('10 Cyclic and '08 Hover) and LOVE them, but haven't found an AK jacket I like to pair with them.



CMSbored said:


> Sessions Atlas Jacket | evo outlet how bout this one?


I hate Sessions, every jacket I've owned from them has fallen apart mid-season.



Nivek said:


> Try maybe 32? I love my pants, very well made and not expensive. 20K too.


I'm really leaning towards trying 32 because the price point is pretty low for a 20k jacket. Never tried a 32 jacket on though so I'm not sure how they fit. Evo has one of the insulated jackets in stock, but none of the shells.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?

I took a shot on a ln AK Continuum jacket on deep discount, but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. It all depends on how it feels when I get it in (that's what she said?).


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a good shell, too, but i plan to use it less for snowboarding and more as a rain and sporty/outdoors sort of jacket. I'm looking at Marmot, Mountain Hardware, etc, but some of the snowboard brands seem to be good deals, too.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Any more ideas on a good quality technical shell? 

My friend just got a Gortex Burton AK 2L shell at an expo here and its really nice. 

I recently got an REI Salix which has a good 2L membrane, waterproof. Its like a Patagonia Nanostorm, but $100 cheaper. It was $200, but i'm wondering if i can't find a deal on something a little more durable for snowboarding and i'll return it. I'm willing to spend some money if its a quality jacket. I plan to have it a long time so nothing to trendy of goofy looking. Basic, Classic, quality.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> I took a shot on a ln AK Continuum jacket on deep discount, but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. It all depends on how it feels when I get it in (that's what she said?).




If you hate that Continuum jacket, I might be interested in buying it from you when the time comes.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> If you hate that Continuum jacket, I might be interested in buying it from you when the time comes.


I'm on the fence about it right now. It's a sick jacket, but I could "downgrade" to an AK Stagger and save a bit of cash.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

well, if that is something you decide to do (downgrade lol) let me know. what color/size is it?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> well, if that is something you decide to do (downgrade lol) let me know. what color/size is it?


True black, size large. I live near Silver Lake too so I'm real close to Snohomish if you want to chick it out. I'll make a decision on the jacket in the next few days.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Large might be a bit big, but I'd still like to take a look if you don't want it.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

If ^ passes i might be interested. I'm in Boston, but i'm a Large


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

i have a 32 shiloh from last year, its 8k and i love it...just the shell.

32 is very quality stuff its the best jacket i have worn. they fit loose for sure, i am 5'8 175lbs and a large is still pretty baggy...good if you want to throw on some extra layers underneath. also there are pockets on the inside in the right places. the only con i have about this jacket is that the hood is a little tall...so when its zipped to the top the hood is a little loose on the top of my head and doesnt stay on well, unzipped even 3 inches the problem goes away. but its still my favorite jacket i have rocked. it saw over 40+ days last season in vancouver and i never got wet...and it rains a lot on the northshore.

its also got the spandexy hand things so no snow goes up your sleeve.

hope that helped a bit.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

32 doesn't make technical outerwear and the shiloh jacket is just a very basic shell. 8k waterproofing is okay for park or groomers but thats about it.

If you want very technical outerwear then you need to look at jackets that are either 2L or 3L Gore, HyVent, or whatever. They need to have fully taped seams, not just critically taped, they need to have a nice finish on the outside so water beads off. And if the zippers are water tight that's a big bonus too. Ask the sales rep if the jacket is laminated or coated. Coated is higher quality and is more breathable. 

Burton AK is an example of highly technical outerwear so is Arc'Teryx


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bakesale said:


> 32 doesn't make technical outerwear


This year's 32 Selector jacket is pretty close to it with 20K waterproof 15K breathability rating, fully taped seams, etc... At only $180 retail, a sick value.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> This year's 32 Selector jacket is pretty close to it with 20K waterproof 15K breathability rating, fully taped seams, etc... At only $180 retail, a sick value.


I had a pair of 32 boots fall apart on me after a month of riding. I'll never trust their quality even if they are trying to make better outerwear, but it's good to see i guess.

Still mad at them


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well even though their boots are kinda lame on quality, their outerwear is actually done very well.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I had a pair of 32 boots fall apart on me after a month of riding. I'll never trust their quality even if they are trying to make better outerwear, but it's good to see i guess.
> 
> Still mad at them


I think you should let it go man. Roid Rage kills.


I had some 32 boots last season, They were comfy. Seemed to hold up just fine.

Maybe it was operator error?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I had a pair of 32 boots fall apart on me after a month of riding. I'll never trust their quality even if they are trying to make better outerwear, but it's good to see i guess.
> 
> Still mad at them


----------



## Greyvdub (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got the Sessions McConkey jacket and can't believe the quality

1) Slim fit
2) Good quality velcro
3) Gortex

I think I picked it up after last season for <200 bucks. 

Sessions.com


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Greyvdub said:


> I've got the Sessions McConkey jacket and can't believe the quality
> 
> 1) Slim fit
> 2) Good quality velcro
> ...


I owned one Sessions jacket and I'll never own another one. 12 days use and the thing was done.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

DrnknZag said:


> I'm looking for a new technical shell for the upcoming season and I'd like some suggestions to go along with the ones I'm already looking at. I want a shell thats at least 20k waterproof, have wrist gaiters, preferably lightweight, and a very simple design (not too many pockets and whatnot).
> 
> Currently looking at:
> 
> ...


Check the XCR North Face line...very well done and really durable.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Check the XCR North Face line...very well done and really durable.


I checked out a few the other day at TNF store here in Seattle. Very nice jackets, but a bit out of my price range and run a tad short for my liking. The Patagonia jackets I tried were the same way; a tad too short in length. I'm a pretty tall, skinny guy so I hate shorter jackets.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

DrnknZag said:


> I checked out a few the other day at TNF store here in Seattle. Very nice jackets, but a bit out of my price range and run a tad short for my liking. The Patagonia jackets I tried were the same way; a tad too short in length. I'm a pretty tall, skinny guy so I hate shorter jackets.


Ok. Be sure you're not checking their climbing line...those models are shorter to stay above your climbing harness.
I have a TNF XCR shell that just won't die. The G-tex is so thick, totally waterproof still after 3 years.
Also look for TNF and Patagonia outlets/sales and last year models, they go down in price dramatically.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> I checked out a few the other day at TNF store here in Seattle. Very nice jackets, but a bit out of my price range and run a tad short for my liking. The Patagonia jackets I tried were the same way; a tad too short in length. I'm a pretty tall, skinny guy so I hate shorter jackets.


I was looking at the Patagonia Nanostorm and found the same thing, too short. I ended up getting an REI Salix. Its pretty much a Nanostorm clone but with pit zips and is longer in length. Its perfect. I don't think its tough enough for snowboarding use though, but its a great lightweight, smooshable, waterproof/windproof, warm enough do-all type jacket. It also looks nicer and more normal for walking around the city than a goofy snowboarding jacket.

So the hunt for a decent snowboarding shell continues...


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i got volcom jamie lynn pro shell...
gore tex
wrist gaiters
simple and long enough...have some tnf shells..this one is better for me, but maybe not as solid
maybe-since i had it for a season...who knows, maybe it will last forever


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

special blend autograph 2010, signature 2011 and choice 2011 - gore-tex, wrist gaiters and burton w48 warranty. 
i also looked at rome outerwear, they're only 15k rated but they have wrist gaiters.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

i picked up a thirtytwo selector this week. .. will give a review after i use it this weekend.

first impressions - it looks great in person! jacket isnt as light as i thought it would be (for reference, i've taken a Burton AK shell off the racks before and that felt lighter if i remember correctly), but def still on the lighter side. the jacket is also very packable. i could just roll it up and it'll get very compact quickly (probably due to the shell material - the nylon dobby). fits true to size. i bought a small and it fits great- for reference i like my stuff on the slimmer end (so with regards to snowboarding jackets, it fits closer to a normal jacket). it's also long enough that i'm not worried about my jacket riding up.

overall, decently put together. there's a couple areas where the tread is hanging off the seams (i dont forsee it coming apart). only reason i'm bringing this point up is because i also have a westbeach pika jacket and i havent seen that anywhere on the jacket.. for the price tag, i'm not complaining though. i'll try to update this weekend after i use it.  HTH.


----------

